# Weekly Pay Missing: Direct deposit issue



## MKE120 (Sep 18, 2018)

Dear Friends,
I have not changed anything in my banking information in my Uber account until this morning.
Here is the story:

My September 4th Pay out was posted to my account on September 5th as usual.
September 11th Pay out has never made it to my account.
I have made several calls, support requests and the support keeps telling me to wait 3-5 business days.
One of them said to update my banking information, and I did it last night.

Is anyone having the same issue with direct deposits? I'm really concerned that my Septebmer 18th payment will have the same issue because no one in the support is caring.

Since we are in a contractor relationship with Uber, isn't Uber's legal responsibility to help and pay out? All the calls and support requests are resulting in them saying "wait for 3-5 business days" Well it has been that!

Also, I called Bank of America, and there is nothing that they see coming into the system.

I'm really stuck, and I don't know what to do....

thanks.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

If you are not being paid per the terms of your contract with Uber, then they are in violation of their contract with you. In such case, I would likely use the terms "breach of contract terms regarding driver compensation" and that I would like to "please escalate this to a supervisor" so that I can try to resolve this before having to take "enforcement action".


----------



## MKE120 (Sep 18, 2018)

Thank you for your reply. Their support reps are the most useless. We spent a whole week and 1 plus day saying that all is good. Anyway, the direct deposit sent yesterday made it to my bank today, but last week's pay is still not there.
It shows in "transacting" status in the app.
I sent message to support again, and no response . Waiting.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

I have the same EXACT ISSUE. September 11 pay DID NOT come into my bank account via DIRECT DEPOSIT, yet when I tried Insta Pay this Sunday, Insta Pay definitely did go inside my bank account. ALSO, yesterday's pay (Noon cutoff time, Tuesday) actually entered into my bank account, but the one from September 11 still HAS NOT come in!

I called Uber support and got connected to someone in India. They said the bank rejected the September 11 Direct Deposit. They're trying to send it to me again now and they said if it still hasn't come in on Thursday, I should call them right back.

Now I know I'm definitely not the only one having September 11 Direct Deposit problems. This situation has really put me in a bad spot due to a recent medical emergency I had and having to deal with flat tires.


----------



## Jabsleft (Sep 15, 2018)

MKE120 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have not changed anything in my banking information in my Uber account until this morning.
> Here is the story:
> 
> ...


I also did not get my weekly deposit for the sept. 11. For 18 months driving for uber they never missed a direct deposit. They alway say they see that its pending. They been saying that since it was supposed to hit. Today I got my sept 19 direct deposit so i know its working. Bank of america says its uber
thats not sending it . I dont know what to do. So i drive mainly for lyft till i get paid. I called uber and get a canned response. I go to the greenlight hub and its just a waste of time. Tomorrow im going to try to get help from the California dept of fair employment and housing and see what advice they give.
We got to have some rights. Getting paid should be there priority one. Im out 780 dollars till they send it. Good luck


----------



## MKE120 (Sep 18, 2018)

Update on the issue. After talking over the phone, and getting the same "Wait 3-5 business days" I went to the Greenlight help. Waited my time, and talked to a very nice lady. She said that I'm not the only one affected by this, and there are people out there that the "glitch" is preventing the payments. She could not give me an ETA, or anything. I asked her to give me a statement on the paper stating that they cannot give me my money, she said she cannot do that either. She also said that since it's not everyone who is impacted, there is no public announcement.
At the end of the day, Uber is not my primary source of income, so I'm OK waiting for a while for few hundred dollars. What is really bothering is that Uber support is acting like one of these insurance companies that deny claims. "we appreciate your patience, check your account 3-5 business days"
It is such BS imho, that they really cannot do anything about it. Can they not identify the payment transactions and roll back? My RL job is on enterprise software and this can be done. I'm not sure how severe the issue is, but they should be able to fail all transactions and credit everyone's accounts. 

Anyway, long story short, no ETA no update. Just wait.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Take a few weeks off, or however long it takes to get paid.

Enjoy the free time!

If you don't NEED to drive Uber, and they aren't paying you, and they won't communicate, this seems like a no brainer.

I feel your frustration. Good luck!


----------



## MKE120 (Sep 18, 2018)

OK. Finally I received my September 11 payment into my checking account on the 24th.


----------



## Dennisntow (Oct 2, 2019)

my missing deposite 30 /09/2019


----------

